# Radio Station Plug!



## Tilt (Jun 20, 2008)

Attention Hard Rock, Metal, Industrial, and electronic artists!

Would you like your music played in rotation on a Shoutcast and Live365 station?

Maybe some exposure, maybe not!

LOUDMOUTHS is a new Talk/Music webstation startup thats looking for furry music from the above genres to fill our playlists...so we can stay on the air and not play the same crap over and over again.


PM me if interested in this!


----------

